# Small animal boarding-opinions pls



## littlepawslodge (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im new to this forum & forums in general.

Im a great animal lover and i have my own gang comprising of a parrotlet, a pygmy hedgehog, a gerbil and a winter white hammy.

Ive recently started my own small animal boarding lodge (the name is in my username on here)- i have tried to post a link to my site but it never appears in the threads when i do this.

I was wondering how many of you have thought about using, or have used a boarding lodge for your animals when you are on holiday and if you were to use one, what would you be looking for in boarding facilities?

Im striving to make Little Paws Lodge the very best that it can be which is why i am asking for opinions on here as you all love and adore your animals.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never used a boarding place for any of my small animals but thats just because I have never needed to. If I were going to though I would be looking for someone who primarily knows what they are doing, somewhere clean and tidy. Somewhere that supplied fresh veg for piggies, suitable accomodation for piggies meaning enough space inside and also an outside grassed area too. I would want to feel the person caring for my animals would know what to do if they got ill and would treat them like they were there own pet.
Hope this helps


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Yes I agree with the above, someone who know's what they're doing. 
I would want to know also that my animals would be getting daily attention so I wouldn't expect the place to be crammed full of animals so the staff had their hands too full. I would also expect the staff to accept the advice on our animals we give, e.g. to be fine with owners bringing in specific food, bedding, etc, that they wanted their animal to have. 
My Chinchilla's would be the main priority for me to board as my hamster and gerbils could be looked after by a relative popping in. The Chinchilla's though would need a cool area in a chin-proof room, where they can be daily let for a run around. They would need a daily dustbath and they would also need the staff to replenish the wooden toys they chew through with new ones I would give to the place. 
Good luck with your new buisness! :thumbup:


----------

